# Just another pretty face



## Woodsman (Jul 8, 2017)

How could I resist




20170708 Fox Headshot by Woody Woodsman, on Flickr


----------



## Peeb (Jul 9, 2017)

Nice!  I love foxes.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 9, 2017)

I want one.


----------



## baturn (Jul 9, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## Designer (Jul 9, 2017)

Ron Evers said:


> I want one.


I wonder how they would work as a pet?  I've known people who have kept raccoons, and a flying squirrel, but not a fox.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 9, 2017)

Beautifully done.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 9, 2017)

Designer said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > I want one.
> ...



Our friend in Cape Breton CA had a wild fox that would come into the house to be fed & sleep @ his feet on the deck.


----------



## BrentC (Jul 10, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## lisamombasa (Jul 26, 2017)

Pretty indeed


----------



## Woodsman (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments.  They do not come as often as they did and are now the size of the vixen.   I would think they will be heading out on their own soon


----------

